# Brown sugar breakdown?



## coog61 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have Jeff’s TX rub that was mixed about one month ago. It seems to be hotter. Does the brown sugar breakdown? How long can it be stored?


----------



## buzzy (Jan 20, 2018)

No the BS won’t break down but will start caking.  Should last a year if stored properly. (Mine never survives that long)  To stop caking add 2 Tbs cornmeal. Doesn’t change taste & barely changes appearance of rub. I store mine in ziplock bag with air pushed out in a air tight container  No more caking


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 27, 2018)

buzzy said:


> No the BS won’t break down but will start caking.  Should last a year if stored properly. (Mine never survives that long)  To stop caking add 2 Tbs cornmeal. Doesn’t change taste & barely changes appearance of rub. I store mine in ziplock bag with air pushed out in a air tight container  No more caking



As far as the BS not breaking down, one only has to look at the previous POTUS to know the BS don't break down.... But I digress.

Rings R Us shown me to a site where you can make your own Brown Sugar.
Ingredients: Regular white sugar, Molasses.

To a cup of white sugar, add 1 TBS Molasses and mix well. *Light Brown Sugar.*
To make Dark Brown Sugar, simply add 1 TBS more of molasses to your Light Brown Sugar. And mix well. *Dark Brown Sugar.
*
I'd like to try the cornmeal add to stop caking. Great tip!

If you are mixing it now, just remember it is still January...
(Slower than Molasses in January...)


----------

